# Has anyone heard of the Linear Compression Golf swing being taught?



## tjgolfer1836 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have had four sessions so far with pga pro Adz Kozlowski in philadelphia, pa and I never hit the ball this solid for so long. My handicap went from a 22 to a 17 in two months.

He's been teaching me this Linear Compression Swing and I really like it. I've taken lessons before with other pros but no one ever explained to me how the lines create compression with the golf ball and create more distance.

Has anyone here heard of this Linear Compression Swing thing or taken any lessons with Adz Kozlowski?

Thanks - Tom


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

No, haven't had any of those lessons, but I think I'm familiar with this swing. It isn't so much as a different swing, as it is understanding how the swing works. By understanding the lines, and positions throughout the swing, it is easier to understand what makes the ball do what. 

Glad it's working for you!


----------

